# Argh! To find a boarding stable that fits!



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

no- it will save you money for the winter and then in the spring you can move them ... just make sure that you for sure what to keep them at the place you are moving them to for the winter, seems like you are bouncing around  Your girls are troopers haha but hey you have to do what you have to do to be at the right place!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I know it's absolutely bouncing around. I'm most definitely keeping the girls at this place behind us til Spring. It'll give me time to save up for two new saddles and plump up the showing fund. Plus having them so close means I can be there more. Then the combined training barn is only 10 minutes away.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i moved Maddy 2 times from the original place that i had her at to find the right place .. sometimes you have to do that to get to the right place for you and the horses 

good luck!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

I completely understand how you feel! Noah was at his first barn for a week before I realized that the BO was clueless. I moved him to another barn, further away. I'm spending a ton in gas and takes so much time when I work full time and am taking three classes this semester. I found another barn 8 miles from home, with an indoor and all the ameneties I want. I feel so bad even thinking about moving him again! I would really love to have him close before winter hits and I would LOVE to have an indoor to continue working with him... Decisions, decisions...


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Six months goes by very quickly. It sounds like that other place will be a good spot for you and your horse, so just save your $$ and watch the months fly by.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Thanks all. I think it'll be a good six months of weight gain (hopefully not me gaining weight) and resting.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Well I have CoCo in the new barn. And I'm pretty excited! Even though it's not ideal, there is another eventing girl there that I got to talking to and when the time comes next year, we're going to trailer together to the combined stables to do the lessons!! So neither of us will have to move or worry about the wait list!


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Glad to hear it all worked out!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Good to hear!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Absolutely do not compromise when it comes to the basics of a boarding barn. For me, that's feed, turnout, clean stalls and water. Those are the most important things for me that have to be done in a timely manner or i will not move my horse there. Speaking from experience on some pretty bad barns!

Luckily now I have my own barn so my standard of care is mine... FINALLY!

good to hear about CoCo. Hopefully you will love the barn!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

My not ideal means there's a slightly eccentric barn owner that comes up with new rules. I provide the bedding, feed and hay. 
But the boarders there make it pretty darn good.


----------

